# Your mixer?



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

What do you use to drive your mixer?
I have used a Milwaukee 1/2 drill for so many years. Thinking it is 18 years old. The armature is going out and they told me it would be nearly the cost of a new one to repair. But, but, but... it has been a great drill!


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

A makita







I don't know how many Ive gone through, maybe 4 or 5 so far, but they have a fast spin (rpm) to them. I tried the de walt but they spin too slow for my liking


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

The Milwaukee is rated at 450 RPM. No quit to it.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Tim0282 said:


> The Milwaukee is rated at 450 RPM. No quit to it.


Mine says 550 rpm so I win









and it has double gear reduction.......what ever that is:blink:

http://www.makita.ca/index2.php?event=tool&id=178&catid=3


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

I also have makita 1 speed forward and 1 speed backward..correct?how on earth did you wear that one out 2buck :blink: we prefer the smaller dewalts variable speed:thumbsup: now those whip it good the bigger kita is good when we mix alot of mud constant,strong mixer,dewalts get a lil HOT after bout 4th bucket


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

That looks like a nice drill!


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

chris said:


> I also have makita 1 speed forward and 1 speed backward..correct?how on earth did you wear that one out 2buck :blink: we prefer the smaller dewalts variable speed:thumbsup: now those whip it good the bigger kita is good when we mix alot of mud constant,strong mixer,dewalts get a lil HOT after bout 4th bucket


It's called having 2buckjr working for you:furious::furious: kid breaks everything.

Either the brushes or trigger go 1st, or you got to keep cutting the cord shorter and shorter b/c of shorts, got one sitting in the garage right now, triggers gone on that one.just never get around to fixin things.

The one I got now Micheal 1949 from here on DWT gave it to me, we gave him some Bazooka lessons, showed him how to run his new tools he bought etc.....

it was nice of him, he hasn't posted on here in a long time


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

2buckcanuck said:


> Either the brushes or trigger go 1st


Trigger is going on my Makita. It's a company hand me down.


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

*Makita Drill*



2buckcanuck said:


> A makita
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Me too 2Buck. I am still trying to wear out my first Makita. Working for several others out this way (Vancouver Island) I found most used the Makita. Used the DeWalt but wasnt as happy and it had an annoying noise. I thought the Dewalt was faster but maybe I am wrong.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Mudshark said:


> Me too 2Buck. I am still trying to wear out my first Makita. Working for several others out this way (Vancouver Island) I found most used the Makita. Used the DeWalt but wasnt as happy and it had an annoying noise. I thought the Dewalt was faster but maybe I am wrong.


The de walt ,IMO and from what other tapers I have talked to is better for hot muds, stucco, cement etc...... the de walt will gear down or start out slow. So if you ACCIDENTALLY mixed a stiff batch of hotmud , the de walt starts slow and starts to climb in speed...... well the makita will rip your arms off if you don't have a good grip on it. It kicks in at one speed.......fast !!!!!!!!


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

I have had this baby since 1999 only had to have the cord and spindle replaced. plenty of power and variable speed. can mix mud all day.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Got two. One for single mixes. (hot mud).
Noah left this to me when he finnished building the ark. It is an old Bosch been fantastic.

The second one we use for when we mix six buckets or so at a time. It is a makita mixer/post hole boarer. Thank goodness it is soft start or it would dislocate both shoulders.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Sorry the second image gave me trouble.


----------



## rhardman (Jul 7, 2009)

I stole my dad's Milwaukie like Tim has and put a variable speed trigger in it. Worked fantastic until my brother stole it from me. Then I got the Makita like 2Buck's picture and still use it. It's held up great. The higher rpm (550 vs 450) helped a lot.


----------



## rhardman (Jul 7, 2009)

gazman said:


> Sorry the second image gave me trouble.


Isn't that the M14 thread you have going on over there? The AUS/NZ/UK guys have a fixed thread (many times) and not an adjustable chuck.


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

2buckcanuck said:


> you got to keep cutting the cord shorter and shorter b/c of shorts


 Me too! my Dewalt had that problem so I pinched a length off an extension lead and never been a problem since.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

rhardman said:


> Isn't that the M14 thread you have going on over there? The AUS/NZ/UK guys have a fixed thread (many times) and not an adjustable chuck.


 Yep thats the one Rick. I had to weld a theaded hex bolt on to the mixer a real pain in the butt, but a good drill.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Hey Gazman

This is Ricks mixer, Goes quite well, Its a great hotmud mixer and cove bond, Not bad in the all purpose as well, I have one a bit like yours with side handles and the sheetrock 4 paddel but ricks is getting a bit more use now, Lighter, easy to clean, Fast, And no plastic shavings in the mud.

http://www.all-wall.com/Categories/Mud-Mixing-Tools/Advance-Tornado-Power-Mixer


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

cazna said:


> Hey Gazman
> 
> This is Ricks mixer, Goes quite well, Its a great hotmud mixer and cove bond, Not bad in the all purpose as well, I have one a bit like yours with side handles and the sheetrock 4 paddel but ricks is getting a bit more use now, Lighter, easy to clean, Fast, And no plastic shavings in the mud.
> 
> http://www.all-wall.com/Categories/Mud-Mixing-Tools/Advance-Tornado-Power-Mixer


 Yes seen those but the buggers want more for postage than the item.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

gazman said:


> Yes seen those but the buggers want more for postage than the item.


 
Shout yourself a drywallmaster short flatbox handle as well, It prob wont cost much more in shipping, They are great little handles, I use mine for walls, All the horizontals, its faster than a standard handle :yes:


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Caz Is that the one with no brake? How does that work.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

gazman said:


> Caz Is that the one with no brake? How does that work.


Everyone asks that, Well it needs no break, Your holding it right at the box so you have more control and you can tip it and lift it off as you wish, Its when you cant hold it close to the box you need the break.

I do the ceilings with the longer handle and any verticals, Then swap for this short handle and zip around the walls, Its easier, Hallways, short seam, toilets, Bathrooms, You dont have to have your arm sticking out behind you, And wires hanging out of the wall, Just hold em out the way, If your clever enough you can go one handed if you need to, Leaning into the box with your shoulder and walking is easier than trying to shove a handle into it with one arm behind you. Its makes a sweet coat, And if you like thicker mud is easier there as well.

While your getting ricks mixer and a DM short handle, Get a 5.5 DM flatbox, Now thats a sweet little box, No coat, and finish coat nail spotter :yes:


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

cazna said:


> Everyone asks that, Well it needs no break, Your holding it right at the box so you have more control and you can tip it and lift it off as you wish, Its when you cant hold it close to the box you need the break.
> 
> I do the ceilings with the longer handle and any verticals, Then swap for this short handle and zip around the walls, Its easier, Hallways, short seam, toilets, Bathrooms, You dont have to have your arm sticking out behind you, And wires hanging out of the wall, Just hold em out the way, If your clever enough you can go one handed if you need to, Leaning into the box with your shoulder and walking is easier than trying to shove a handle into it with one arm behind you. Its makes a sweet coat, And if you like thicker mud is easier there as well.
> 
> While your getting ricks mixer and a DM short handle, Get a 5.5 DM flatbox, Now thats a sweet little box, No coat, and finish coat nail spotter :yes:


You just want someone else to be the tool whore around here so they stop giving you a hard time:yes:


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

I use the same makita that 2buck uses. The first one I bought in the late 70's (didn't have that annoying "twist" handle back then), but like 2 buck, the cord finally frayed,shorted and just generally dissinergrated till I finally bought a new in 2001. 
When it was time to replace it I thought about it and since I was the only one that I knew that had a drill last that long,,, I just re-placed it with the same thing,,, this one should see me out the door.

I feel about drills like I feel about screw-guns,,,,, ain't but two kinds,,,, Makita's and all the rest of them no-good pieces of junk.


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

Hilti makes a damn good screwgun:thumbup:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

skill drills [wall mart] owe me nothing $50 a piece . variable speed,, good for hot mud or a/p bought them both 5 years ago. the Milwaukee GREAT for hot mud ,,,SLOW. the old b/d is back up .runs as good now as It did In 1960. 
sorry no pix


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

Makita makes one that is 6.3 amp and one that is 9.0 amp. Thinking the 9.0 would possibly last longer. What do you think?


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Tim0282 said:


> Makita makes one that is 6.3 amp and one that is 9.0 amp. Thinking the 9.0 would possibly last longer. What do you think?


So that's why you started this thread, your looking for a new drill 

Which one would Tim the tool man buy, the 6.3 or 9.0 ????


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

Well, I am going on your suggestions. Just wondering out loud, I guess. Since you like the Makita, I do too. :yes: Wondering if it is worth the extra $50 to get the 9amp. I have had a Milwaukee for about twenty years. Now I am wondering if it would be better to have the extra 100 RPMs, with the Makita. So, all that to say, I am glad I asked you guys!


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

I also have the Makita6013 just like every other taper in Canada it seems.
The 9.0 amp is only 500 rpm but very strong. Great torque for snapping wrists !:yes:


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

The 6.3 does a good job with all mud? Texture, too?


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

Another thought....I have thought we in United States have been a step or so behind Canada in quite a few areas.... So maybe I can catch up with the mixer at least.:thumbsup:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Tim0282 said:


> Another thought....I have thought we in United States have been a step or so behind Canada in quite a few areas.... So maybe I can catch up with the mixer at least.:thumbsup:


I wouldn't say Canada's ahead, from what I gather from this site, from the great lakes area and down the American east coast. It seems a lot more guys work for larger drywall companies. (from what Ive read). So it means your going to meet more tapers/rockers etc..... So since were like SHEEP, we use the same tools , methods, or materials that we pick up on from other co-workers.

example, in our area, everyone owns a DM or TT bazooka, some times you see a NS, but never a columbia (sorry columbia) just the way it is.

Just saying it depends on where you live, along with the population density of your area.

Look at cazna, he's the only taper around for miles that uses machines, and he lives in a place that looks like paradise :furious: where it never snows:furious: and he lives near the ocean:furious:........going off topic here but........ a site like this would help him a lot, get what I mean


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> Look at cazna, he's the only taper around for miles that uses machines, and he lives in a place that looks like paradise :furious: where it never snows:furious: and he lives near the ocean:furious:........going off topic here but........ a site like this would help him a lot, get what I mean


 
This site and being able to bang ideas around has been and is a god send for me, I would never have made it happen without it as the knowledge just is not avalable any other way, You cant self teach yourself everything, Every day now i cant believe how much better things are and how brite the future seems, I was a worn out dumb arse trowel swinger ready to quit as it was too much, I wish i could shake some of your hands and say thanks, Who knows?? Someday i might :yes:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

gazman said:


> You just want someone else to be the tool whore around here so they stop giving you a hard time:yes:


You know you want too, :yes: No sence in fighting it


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

:d:d:d:d


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

OSHA would have one of them thar coniption fits if they saw your mixers! 
My Milwaukee looks just about like yours. I still have the other side handle, though.:thumbsup:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

OSHA can suck my a$$. I have side handles for these drills . Don't use them. I need a new one,, yes,, Makita will be the next. my dad has one that just won't die. He laughed when I bought the two skill drills ,, said they wouldn't make it through the first bucket . Those skills are all I use . 5 years,, and still mixing a/p ,,and hot mud . Gather,,, the gears sound a bit rough,, the scratches on my skim could be from the shivers of metal bouncing off my chest into the mix . guess the reason I'm still using the skills Is because the old man said they were junk. I do like the forward/reverse trigger on the makita . Had one ,, bought at pawn shop ,,was stolen from me . ,,,and yes I'm a Good ole boy. ,,, but not as bad off as you may think.


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

Nothing wrong with having and using a tool that isn't real pretty! It works! No need to throw it a way!


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Tim0282 said:


> Nothing wrong with having and using a tool that isn't real pretty! It works! No need to throw it a way!


Speaking of pretty, Does anyone have a drill more dirty than this :whistling2:

No sense showing who has the cleanest drill, we know Cazna the clean!!! would win that contest


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

2buck, you always bring a smile to the table! Thanks!


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

the filthiest tools i ever did see belonged to the tapers that my old boss used. the guys trowel handle was double the circumfrence it used to be i'm sure. the drill and pump looked about the same.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> Speaking of pretty, Does anyone have a drill more dirty than this :whistling2:
> 
> No sense showing who has the cleanest drill, we know Cazna the clean!!! would win that contest


 
Awww come on, Its not THAT clean :whistling2:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Now that's a drill!:yes:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

moore said:


> Now that's a drill!:yes:


Its sweet, Loads of power, Really slow and srong take off if you want it, Two speed reduction gearbox, trigger lock, And see the dial on the left handle, Thats variable speed control. It only fault is it noisy as hell, ear muffs if you mix many buckets.

I have a standard drill for ricks mixer, Thats a great mixer but it wont fit on this one and it wouldnt stand up on its own like that.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

cazna said:


> Its sweet, Loads of power, Really slow and srong take off if you want it, Two speed reduction gearbox, trigger lock, And see the dial on the left handle, Thats variable speed control. It only fault is it noisy as hell, ear muffs if you mix many buckets.
> 
> I have a standard drill for ricks mixer, Thats a great mixer but it wont fit on this one and it wouldnt stand up on its own like that.


who makes the paddle?Who makes the drill? Wife won't let me buy any tools right now,,but as soon as possible I want ricks paddle. Hoping next week.


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

The paddle in the picture is made by Sheetrock. Don't know about the drill.
http://www.walltools.com/store/usg-sheetrock-30-professional-drywall-mud-mixer-usg-340413.html


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

moore said:


> Wife won't let me buy any tools right now,,but as soon as possible I want ricks paddle. Hoping next week.


If your going to wait for your wife's permission, you may never get those tools :whistling2:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

:laughing::laughing:No comment !


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

Hand finisher, you say....


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

My wife.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

moore said:


> My wife.


Sure she is, I bet she either looks like the one on the right or the left


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

The one on the right,,, anyway will do.
The on the left ,,,I'm on top! [ fat girls are fun,, they try harder:yes:]


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Mixers!


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

This thread took a vicious turn away from mixers! :bangin:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

really ... this is my wif,,


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Tim0282 said:


> This thread took a vicious turn away from mixers! :bangin:


I'M sure cazna wont mind.


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

Wowzer!!!


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

moore said:


> who makes the paddle?Who makes the drill? Wife won't let me buy any tools right now,,but as soon as possible I want ricks paddle. Hoping next week.


 
Thats a DTA BOSS M1200 power mixer, Its made for tiling and glues etc, It had a useless sprial threaded mixer on it, I got a friend to thread the top of the sheetrock mixer so i could screw it on.

Its a great drill mixer combo but to be honest with you Ricks on a drill is good too, I tend to use both, The boss if i have a lot to do, or ricks for hotmud and the odd bucketful, My other drill is a roybi, Quite a fast drill so ricks mixer is straining it a bit, I will prob kill it, That mixer needs a slower power drill.


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

moore said:


> The one on the right,,, anyway will do.
> The on the left ,,,I'm on top! [ fat girls are fun,, they try harder:yes:]


 The one on the right won't kill you.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

moore said:


> The one on the right,,, anyway will do.
> The on the left ,,,I'm on top! [ fat girls are fun,, they try harder:yes:]


Why do big girls give the best head????? Couse there hungry.......

Im yet to test that theory :blink:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

cazna said:


> Why do big girls give the best head????? Couse there hungry.......
> 
> Im yet to test that theory :blink:


Tried,proved and tested by 2Bjr, The boy truly loves the fat ones, not joking:blink:

Here's a few drill videos, 1st one is for Milwaukee and race car fans. the 2nd one is compliments of the Aussie's and dewalt, and the 3rd one is a wow did that guy really do that, or is it fake ??????


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> Tried,proved and tested by 2Bjr, The boy truly loves the fat ones, not joking:blink:
> 
> Here's a few drill videos, 1st one is for Milwaukee and race car fans. the 2nd one is compliments of the Aussie's and dewalt, and the 3rd one is a wow did that guy really do that, or is it fake ??????
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HdBQbj_6MvM
> ...


3rd one bullsh!t ,,1st one makes sense .:yes:


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

2buckcanuck said:


> Tried,proved and tested by 2Bjr, The boy truly loves the fat ones, not joking:blink:
> 
> Here's a few drill videos, 1st one is for Milwaukee and race car fans. the 2nd one is compliments of the Aussie's and dewalt, and the 3rd one is a wow did that guy really do that, or is it fake ??????
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HdBQbj_6MvM
> ...


 Dam you, you made me spit beer all over my computer screen


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

No way on all three! :detective:


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

2buckcanuck said:


> Speaking of pretty, Does anyone have a drill more dirty than this :whistling2:
> 
> No sense showing who has the cleanest drill, we know Cazna the clean!!! would win that contest


My Makita is mudded up enough that it's pretty much twins with that one.

Something I've noticed: How come you and I have tools so much dirtier than the others who post pics here? Is it a Canadian thing or something?


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

You guys are so busy you don't have time to wash your tools! Really, what difference does it make how clean the outside of the tool is as long as the inside is maintained.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Tim0282 said:


> Really, what difference does it make how clean the outside of the tool is as long as the inside is maintained.


Uhhhh.......


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

Just trying to help ya out. (giving you a reason or an excuse)


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

:whistling2::whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

gotta use em..:yes:


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

Agree...


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Tim0282 said:


> Just trying to help ya out. (giving you a reason or an excuse)


I know, and it's appreciated. Even gave you a Thanks.

But I had a new guy clean out 3 boxes of mine last Tuesday, that I had sitting in a pail with a little water in the bottom for a couple weeks. And my bazooka that's sitting beside me right now - 



moore said:


> :whistling2::whistling2::whistling2:


Yeah, but what about the other 2 in your other pic, that are far too clean looking? Or is that the fault of the tape holding them together? :thumbup:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

JustMe said:


> My Makita is mudded up enough that it's pretty much twins with that one.
> 
> Something I've noticed: How come you and I have tools so much dirtier than the others who post pics here? Is it a Canadian thing or something?


Depends on what type taper you are, I find.

Worked on what I call a Union Union job site once in Windsor, where you were paid buy the hour. The last hour of work, all the tapers did was wash their tools, that way when the horn sounded when work was over, they were already packed up. I was like, how can you spend a hour washing a H&T ,knife and bucket. I always kept working till the horn went, then packed up. But get this, b/c I was always the last guy to pack his tools up in the job box, I got the nick name.........pokey 

Production tapers,on the other hand, are wham bam get her up. Last thing on your mind after stringing up 20,000 sq ft or what ever, is to have your tools sparkling clean. It's called stuff things in plastic or a tool box, and worry about it another day.

But in one way too, i find with machine tapers, stuff like their radio's, benches, drills, etc get a build up of mud on them, b/c they are secondary tools so........


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> Depends on what type taper you are, I find.
> 
> Worked on what I call a Union Union job site once in Windsor, where you were paid buy the hour. The last hour of work, all the tapers did was wash their tools, that way when the horn sounded when work was over, they were already packed up. I was like, how can you spend a hour washing a H&T ,knife and bucket. I always kept working till the horn went, then packed up. But get this, b/c I was always the last guy to pack his tools up in the job box, I got the nick name.........pokey
> 
> ...


sorry big guy ,,,, but the radio IS NOT A SECONDARY TOOL! It's the first tool out of the truck... If I'm 50 miles from home ,and forget the tunes,,,,It's back to the house for the radio.. without it .I'm lost:notworthy:


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

Gotta have the rockin' tunes!:walkman:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

moore said:


> sorry big guy ,,,, but the radio IS NOT A SECONDARY TOOL! It's the first tool out of the truck... If I'm 50 miles from home ,and forget the tunes,,,,It's back to the house for the radio.. without it .I'm lost:notworthy:


lol, your just like me

last winter, 2Bjr broke the radio, so off I went to wally world to get a new one, ($70 junk one) got back to the job, and it came with no cord. Man was I fuming , The brick layer seen how mad I was and lent us his radio for the day.

Still need a good one, running a $30 piece of [email protected] right now, was running this one for years, but the stations wont change now. but she is covered in mud. Think I might get a MP3 player for it tomorrow, get it working again, she's fairly loud.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

2buckcanuck said:


> Depends on what type taper you are, I find.
> 
> Worked on what I call a Union Union job site once in Windsor, where you were paid buy the hour. The last hour of work, all the tapers did was wash their tools, that way when the horn sounded when work was over, they were already packed up. I was like, how can you spend a hour washing a H&T ,knife and bucket. I always kept working till the horn went, then packed up. But get this, b/c I was always the last guy to pack his tools up in the job box, I got the nick name.........pokey
> 
> ...


Like you, I don't seem to fit any of your categories. Whether I work by the hour, or production, it's same for me. Usually.

And I don't have a radio. Lots of days, weeks, spent in quiet. Especially on job sites where they're not allowed.

But the Right tunes could be good for production at times.


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

Most people laugh at our radio. It is a Milwaukee job site radio. Great sound! The knobs have long since ran away but it still works and nobody tries to steal it, cuz it is real obvious who it belongs to! Has a little mud on it...


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

And I don't have a radio. Lots of days, weeks, spent in quiet. Especially on job sites where they're not allowed.


More jobs are getting where no radios are allowed.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

I have one of these, Much better sound than the dewalts, And its clean, They go well for a smaller radio, Many tradeys here have these, battery charger as well and can run an i pod or run off the drill battery, Those jvcs go off 2buck, there a great radio, i tryed to get one but they were discountinued in nz.


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

cazna said:


> I have one of these, Much better sound than the dewalts, And its clean, They go well for a smaller radio, Many tradeys here have these, battery charger as well and can run an i pod or run off the drill battery, Those jvcs go off 2buck, there a great radio, i tryed to get one but they were discountinued in nz.


 I bought one of those for the wife to use as the kitchen radio....my plan didn't work and it's still the kitchen radio :furious:.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Apparently sanding dust won't hurt them.
But sanding dust will ruin an ipod


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

I have one of the Makita radios. Really nice sound! Only thing I don't like about it is the external transformer.


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

i have a mini milwaukee radio


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

I Win :whistling2:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Kiwiman said:


> I Win :whistling2:


Ha ha ha, Did 2buck lend you his drill???


----------



## carberry drywall (Apr 5, 2011)

we ben using dewalt 1/2 ben good and reliable


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Kiwiman said:


> I Win :whistling2:


I don't know kiwiman, if you look at your drill really close, it looks like a sheep's head. notice how it looks like there's two little ears at the top, admit it,,,,, you got sheep on your mind all the time:blink:

I bet you wish sheep had a handle coming out of their head like that:thumbsup:


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

thats funny


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

i think you have been using your drill upside down kiwi.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

carberry drywall said:


> we ben using dewalt 1/2 ben good and reliable


Do people in North Carolina not know how to spell or something, Or do you actually have a guy by the name of Ben working for you 

Ben been working between benders for beers:whistling2:


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

carpentaper said:


> i think you have been using your drill upside down kiwi.


 oops, I stuck the handle in the wrong side, it looks like a lefty.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

2buckcanuck said:


> Do people in North Carolina not know how to spell or something, Or do you actually have a guy by the name of Ben working for you
> 
> Ben been working between benders for beers:whistling2:


Whats wrong with the way I speel????

And who that guy named Shep you and that shoe polish guy are always talking bout??


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> Whats wrong with the way I speel????
> 
> And who that guy named Shep you and that shoe polish guy are always talking bout??



Think he's talking about Carberry...


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> Whats wrong with the way I speel????
> 
> And who that guy named Shep you and that shoe polish guy are always talking bout??


shoe polish guy :lol::lol:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Tim0282 said:


> Think he's talking about Carberry...


Yep, that's who I was talkin to, Because captains location says NC, I thought that stood for Northern Canada :jester:

But....but..... but..... who or what is the shoe polisher


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

LOL Kiwi is a brand of shoe polish 2buck.


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

Kiwiman said:


> I Win :whistling2:


 I'd say ! Where's the trigger ?:blink:


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

moore said:


> sorry big guy ,,,, but the radio IS NOT A SECONDARY TOOL! It's the first tool out of the truck... If I'm 50 miles from home ,and forget the tunes,,,,It's back to the house for the radio.. without it .I'm lost:notworthy:


 I'm with you on this one ! It IS the number one motivational tool.:yes:
After awhile you don't hear the tunes anyway ! I hate thinking.:blink:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Any thoughts on the Dewalt? I just got It today.


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

moore said:


> Any thoughts on the Dewalt? I just got It today.


 Its the favorite for many around here especially the stucco guys. Should last you forever. We use the smaller ones


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

My Milwaukee bit it ..lost forward gears ..had it for 12 years


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

That Dewalt it the one I use. They last for a long time. The last one I had came up missing or I'd likely still be useing it for almost 10 years. Are you using Rapid Coat Moore?


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

Funny you mention your mixer coming up missing... we had that same drill long ago and some stucco guys stole it


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

moore said:


> My Milwaukee bit it ..lost forward gears ..had it for 12 years


 Those Milwaukees are good as well


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

I had it marked and I check everyone I see!!! I liked it enough to buy another one:yes:.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

P.A. ROCKER said:


> That Dewalt it the one I use. They last for a long time. The last one I had came up missing or I'd likely still be useing it for almost 10 years. Are you using Rapid Coat Moore?


 I saw rapid coat in a pic or vid of yours PA and thought I'd give it a try..been working 3 hours away from home this week ..The supplies there carry it.I got 3 buckets ..run my angles with it ..[no heat] It does dry kinda fast.. It's A L/w mud like plus 3 but so ..EASY TO SAND..hides the tape very well.. 


HEY!!! Get this ....I knew i'd run short of mud today .so I grabbed what I had here at home.. To skim my wall seams today I mixed ..usg [white] usg [gray] ruco[white mid weight] @ rapid coat 
LOL!! That was one slick mix ..I sand tomorow so I'll see what happens....:whistling2:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

chris said:


> Those Milwaukees are good as well


 They are good [great] drills ,,but too damn heavy..


----------



## Stopper (Nov 5, 2011)

cazna said:


> This site and being able to bang ideas around has been and is a god send for me, I would never have made it happen without it as the knowledge just is not avalable any other way, You cant self teach yourself everything, Every day now i cant believe how much better things are and how brite the future seems, I was a worn out dumb arse trowel swinger ready to quit as it was too much, I wish i could shake some of your hands and say thanks, Who knows?? Someday i might :yes:


 I learned to use Flat Boxes after watching youtube videos, they were relatively easy to learn though, I was boxing 3.2m high ceilings the first day I got my boxes lol...The reason I found this site was when I decided to buy a Bazooka...though I think 2buck's youtube video is going to help me the most, hes got some damn good tips in that Vid.










I use this on the lower speed setting, on Highspeed the drill will start smoking lol, when this burns out I'll buy a proper one, this ones a Cheapy $110 "Predator" brand, the mixing rods extremely easy to clean.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Dam thats an old post from me, Funny reading back some of the sh!t you type :whistling2:

The bazooka aint really all its cracked up to be, FOR ME, it depends on your work load, climate etc, You need airdry mud for a zooka, Which can cause problem, Setting muds, yeah ok if your a team of two maybe, But banjos not that far behind it. They take a bit to learn, Can fail, need parts etc, Longer to clean, No service centres for us. Honestly, A homax for flats and a cp tube and a few mudheads, and your the taping machine :yes:

Many die hard zooka fans will disagree, Yeah, they are dam fast, It depends what floats your boat, (Turns you on) How you like it


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

cazna said:


> Dam thats an old post from me, Funny reading back some of the sh!t you type :whistling2:


 good post..


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

moore said:


> Any thoughts on the Dewalt? I just got It today.


Funny you should say that, I just tossed my Dewalt in the bin, it was a lesser one than yours and it did quite a lot of work, I just replaced it with a mid priced 1100w AEG.....we'll see how it goes, mixing a lot of powdered mud soon sorts the men out from the boys when it comes to mixing drills.


----------



## Jason (Feb 27, 2011)

1100w Ryobi with a spiral. Goes like a tornado & isn't geared down so you can easily spin it clean in a bucket of water. I just don't see any need for an expensive mixing drill.


----------



## Stopper (Nov 5, 2011)

cazna said:


> Dam thats an old post from me, Funny reading back some of the sh!t you type :whistling2:
> 
> The bazooka aint really all its cracked up to be, FOR ME, it depends on your work load, climate etc, You need airdry mud for a zooka, Which can cause problem, Setting muds, yeah ok if your a team of two maybe, But banjos not that far behind it. They take a bit to learn, Can fail, need parts etc, Longer to clean, No service centres for us. Honestly, A homax for flats and a cp tube and a few mudheads, and your the taping machine :yes:
> 
> Many die hard zooka fans will disagree, Yeah, they are dam fast, It depends what floats your boat, (Turns you on) How you like it


 I've got the thing now lol, Have done all coats with air dried compounds before , just with a Bazooka the stuff looks runnier than with a Banjo, and thats where my concern lay. just doing small jobs right now that aren't suitable for a Bazooka, so will have to wait a bit before using it, I'll try and make a Vid when I do


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

cazna said:


> Dam thats an old post from me, Funny reading back some of the sh!t you type :whistling2:
> 
> The bazooka aint really all its cracked up to be, FOR ME, it depends on your work load, climate etc, You need airdry mud for a zooka, Which can cause problem, Setting muds, yeah ok if your a team of two maybe, But banjos not that far behind it. They take a bit to learn, Can fail, need parts etc, Longer to clean, No service centres for us. Honestly, A homax for flats and a cp tube and a few mudheads, and your the taping machine
> 
> Many die hard zooka fans will disagree, Yeah, they are dam fast, It depends what floats your boat, (Turns you on) How you like it


Bite your tongue sheep shagger:furious::furious:

You just half to show that Bazooka who the boss is. The zookie has to be the SHEEP, and you got to be DA man behind it...... you can do it Kiwi, we know what you kiwi's are good at. So get your wellies on, grab that zookie and..........









Plus I already told you..... Pre-fill with some hotmud 1st. it will accelerate the dry time of your all purpose mud.

Plus pre-fill equals one less coat....

Example:::: from days of old

Tape, 7" box, 10" box, 12" box, equals 4 steps

Pre-fill,tape, 10" box, 12", equals 4 steps

Get what I mean:thumbsup:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

moore said:


> Any thoughts on the Dewalt? I just got It today.


Their good :thumbup:

if I was a rich man, I would own a dewalt and the makita.

The Makita is a out right high speed drill, good for AP mud, while the Dewalt is good for stucco and hotmuds. Mix a hotmud where you did not put enough water to it, The dewalt will keep chugging away, it's got a low torque, and a bit more slower spin. The Makita would burn out if you kept trying to mix the stiff hotmud so........ my 2bucks worth


----------



## Stopper (Nov 5, 2011)

2buckcanuck said:


> Bite your tongue sheep shagger:furious::furious:
> 
> You just half to show that Bazooka who the boss is. The zookie has to be the SHEEP, and you got to be DA man behind it...... you can do it Kiwi, we know what you kiwi's are good at. So get your wellies on, grab that zookie and..........
> 
> ...


When I do all three coats with premix I prefill,tape, 8,10,12 lol, like a hand taper..but I guess in the colder climate here or in the colder part of the year thinner coats are better. boxing takes so little time on an average house an extra step isn't going to add to the hours too much


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

2buckcanuck said:


> Bite your tongue sheep shagger:furious::furious:
> 
> You just half to show that Bazooka who the boss is. The zookie has to be the SHEEP, and you got to be DA man behind it...... you can do it Kiwi, we know what you kiwi's are good at. So get your wellies on, grab that zookie and..........
> 
> ...



Wait a second here....
2Buck, you tape, then run a 7" box then a 10" then your 12"? You do 4 steps!?


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Wait a second here....
> 2Buck, you tape, then run a 7" box then a 10" then your 12"? You do 4 steps!?


That's from the days of old.

Your really going to half to read some of the older posts on this site. there's lots of golden nuggets through out.

A lot of the regulars get bored of re-typing the same information over and over,,,, plus some of us are old and slow typers.

To be really honest, there is some good reading in this site, Some guys come on here thinking they know it all (not saying you, your cool) but you will be surprised, there's even certain terms and lingo to learn. and some of the post are real comical too. So if you find some time......

Plus my way of doing boxes is a secret:whistling2:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

2buckcanuck said:


> That's from the days of old.
> 
> Your really going to half to read some of the older posts on this site. there's lots of golden nuggets through out.
> 
> ...


lol! Well Im maybe not that cool. I did think I knew everything before joining this site. hehe. But you guys have taught me allot.

But I think I might have found out why back blading works for me. If you run 3 passes with your boxes than thats the difference. I tape, run my 10", run my 12" and done! Sand. So I believe that would be the difference in back blading. I know your against it and all, but I dont do 3 passes with my boxes.
Unless I read into that wrong, maybe you don't do 3 passes.
I just do 2 though. Works for me.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> lol! Well Im maybe not that cool. I did think I knew everything before joining this site. hehe. But you guys have taught me allot.
> 
> But I think I might have found out why back blading works for me. If you run 3 passes with your boxes than thats the difference. I tape, run my 10", run my 12" and done! Sand. So I believe that would be the difference in back blading. I know your against it and all, but I dont do 3 passes with my boxes.
> Unless I read into that wrong, maybe you don't do 3 passes.
> I just do 2 though. Works for me.


I do 2 passes, but the second pass may come one half hour later. Too much typing to explain theory. Some call it tracing, or chasing, I call it a double up,,, I PM you the concept when I have time.

A lot of stuff is a each to his own. Right now, Captain sheetrock would say," why to hell do you guys use a 12" box so..........:whistling2:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

2buckcanuck said:


> I do 2 passes, but the second pass may come one half hour later. Too much typing to explain theory. Some call it tracing, or chasing, I call it a double up,,, I PM you the concept when I have time.
> 
> A lot of stuff is a each to his own. Right now, Captain sheetrock would say," why to hell do you guys use a 12" box so..........:whistling2:


lol! Okay cool bro! Sounds interesting! I'm always willing to learn more and broaden my horizons!


----------



## Jason (Feb 27, 2011)

PrecisionTaping said:


> lol! Well Im maybe not that cool. I did think I knew everything before joining this site. hehe. But you guys have taught me allot.
> 
> But I think I might have found out why back blading works for me. If you run 3 passes with your boxes than thats the difference. I tape, run my 10", run my 12" and done! Sand. So I believe that would be the difference in back blading. I know your against it and all, but I dont do 3 passes with my boxes.
> Unless I read into that wrong, maybe you don't do 3 passes.
> I just do 2 though. Works for me.


I've been 7 & 10 over dry tape (usually) for years, no backblade.

Double boxing AP is a solid system.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Jason said:


> I've been 7 & 10 over dry tape (usually) for years, no backblade.
> 
> Double boxing AP is a solid system.


I still dont know what you guys are referring to when you say double boxing?...Is that what 2buck was mentioning above? 



> Some call it tracing, or chasing, I call it a double up


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

Double boxing is running the box over the seam twice in one coat. The first time loads it up, but can be ugly full of pocks and all that. Also, once the first pass is done it will show you if the coat needs adjusted because of bad board or what not. The 2nd pass adds a little bit of mud, but fills in any pocks or defects. After that 2nd pass the seam should be smooth. All you should have to do it pick in the ends to get rid of any flags, and fill in to the corner. This let's you get the maximum amount of mud on that seam and keep it as flat as you can get your boxes adjusted.

We save enough time doing it this way that the person doing the picking has enough time to coat any butt joints, or blast out anything that's really nasty by hand.

Like a lot of guys on here have said in various posts, you spend all that money on the auto-tools. Learn to use them properly and trust them, you'll get a superior finish. Adjusted correctly, they run straight, flat, and true. Why would you want to mess that up by going over it with a hand job.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

fr8train said:


> Double boxing is running the box over the seam twice in one coat. The first time loads it up, but can be ugly full of pocks and all that. Also, once the first pass is done it will show you if the coat needs adjusted because of bad board or what not. The 2nd pass adds a little bit of mud, but fills in any pocks or defects. After that 2nd pass the seam should be smooth. All you should have to do it pick in the ends to get rid of any flags, and fill in to the corner. This let's you get the maximum amount of mud on that seam and keep it as flat as you can get your boxes adjusted.
> 
> We save enough time doing it this way that the person doing the picking has enough time to coat any butt joints, or blast out anything that's really nasty by hand.
> 
> Like a lot of guys on here have said in various posts, you spend all that money on the auto-tools. Learn to use them properly and trust them, you'll get a superior finish. Adjusted correctly, they run straight, flat, and true. Why would you want to mess that up by going over it with a hand job.



Well maybe its cuz I just like hand job's :laughing: haha, just kidding. Couldn't resist. But seriously! :yes:

Ya I know what you're saying, maybe i'll give it a shot on the next job. I mean most of the time I do double boxing, I didn't have a name for it. I just saw if it looked like crap then i'd pass it again.
I'll see on the next job...feel it out. To date, my flats are perfect in every sense, so I rather not mess with what's working for me. But i'll see.


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

Just like in the anglebox vid. Go one way and then back around the other. If you want to be consistent do a double start . Box out 3 or 4' then start again . Go all the way to end then flip and do tha same the other way. Double boxed. Usually the guy doin screws or bead will clean up the "Christmas Trees"


----------



## Philma Crevices (Jan 28, 2012)

Might be a market for a drywall thesaurus 

Flag's. pennants, Christmas tree's, tracing, chasing and double boxing, pisscoat, p-coat, skim coat


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Philma Crevices said:


> Might be a market for a drywall thesaurus
> 
> Flag's. pennants, Christmas tree's, tracing, chasing and double boxing, pisscoat, p-coat, skim coat


Haha! Not a bad idea.


----------



## Jason (Feb 27, 2011)

PrecisionTaping said:


> I still dont know what you guys are referring to when you say double boxing?...Is that what 2buck was mentioning above?


Probably. I run the 7" both ways (x2 at ends of wall runs as Chris suggested) over a raw tapecoat, let it gel, then a 10" straight over it, again both ways. You could do it with just a 10" but I prefer to use both sizes.

Not all muds play ball. I like USG Total Lite, although mine's made in Malasia so it may vary from yours. I add dishsoap and sometimes water depending on the batch. Malay manufacture is still a little inconsistent.


----------



## br549 (Jun 2, 2012)

It has a few years on it but still runs great. :thumbsup: Looking to get a Dewalt DW130V and retire this to spare use. I may pick up a Dewalt 20Volt Max 1/2" cordless, anyone mixing cordless? The drill looks tough enough just wondering what the battery life would be like.


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

br549 said:


> It has a few years on it but still runs great. :thumbsup: Looking to get a Dewalt DW130V and retire this to spare use. I may pick up a Dewalt 20Volt Max 1/2" cordless, anyone mixing cordless? The drill looks tough enough just wondering what the battery life would be like.


I had one maybe not quite this old. When I bought a new one, I couldn't believe how much faster a new one runs. (rpm's) Amazing how much better the mud mixes. I bought a Makita.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

It's been a good one so far.


----------



## wrenchmonkey4 (Jul 25, 2012)

I use a Milwaukee but had to show off my 1950's B&D arm breaker


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Look, No hands.


----------



## br549 (Jun 2, 2012)

cazna said:


> Look, No hands.


That's a slick lookin mini scaffold, who makes that?


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Its called a ladderweld, By a brand called Bailey, Its a great mini scaffold, I really like it.


----------



## br549 (Jun 2, 2012)

It looks pretty solid with that square tubing construction, thanks


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

wrenchmonkey4 said:


> I use a Milwaukee but had to show off my 1950's B&D arm breaker


Those Milwaukee drills are tough!:yes:


----------

